# Low sun through driver's side window



## nicholsong

Arto 69GL (2003)

Because the sun visors only move in one axis, I find early/late and winter sun through the side windows to be distracting.

Has anyone found a good solution?

One idea I have had is to hang a low (6"?) curtain on the side curtain rail, but attached to the front end of the rail instead of the back where the normal curtain stows when driving.

Any comments/suggestions welcome.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt

I had the same problem on a previous van.
My solution was to remove the lh (inboard) visor bracket, cut a slot in it and hey presto, a swivel arm sunvisor.
Failing that - you must be able to get a suitable swivel arm from a scrap yard?


----------



## rogerandveronica

I had the same problem - solved it with my Cowboy hat which has a wide brim. I rotate the hat on my head until the lowest part of the brim is on line with the sun - simples!

rogerandveronica


----------



## Tezmcd

My VW Touareg has the best sun visors I had ever had in a car 

There are basically two sunvisors which both act act in the normal up or down manner together under normal circumstances. But when needed one can be detached and rotated 90 degree's to save the sun bothering you from the side, whilst the secondary one can still be used to protect forward vision.

One day maybe all manufacturers will adopt his idea (second only to fords electrically heated front screens IMO)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Purchase a roll of window tint. It sticks to the inside of the glass.
Just google window tint

Dave p


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We use childrens stick on window blinds that go on and off in seconds.


----------



## emmbeedee

Tezmcd said:


> My VW Touareg has the best sun visors I had ever had in a car
> 
> There are basically two sunvisors which both act act in the normal up or down manner together under normal circumstances. But when needed one can be detached and rotated 90 degree's to save the sun bothering you from the side, whilst the secondary one can still be used to protect forward vision.
> 
> One day maybe all manufacturers will adopt his idea (second only to fords electrically heated front screens IMO)


I saw that idea on a car many years ago. IIRC it was on an up-market Fiat!


----------



## peribro

I find turning left or right generally helps - a bit like tacking in a dinghy!


----------



## Rayo

Sunglasses!


----------



## aultymer

What is sun?


----------



## suedew

I have sun glasses which are a bit like safety goggles, big enough to fit over my normal glasses too.
they are effective  
Look a bit of a prat though  
Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I think i have seen you Sue :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## gromett

If you are a Christian close your eyes, thank god for the sun and pray for guidance.

If you are a Moslem close your eyes, praise Allah for the sun and pray for guidance.

If you are an atheist, curse the Sun and either put on your baseball hat or pull over make a cuppa and get some kip.

Karl


----------



## Spacerunner

Close one eye or wear a baseball cap sideways.


----------



## Brock

I use a golfer's cap which I tilt to stop any glare. It cost me £4.50. I also have a plastic cap like a card dealers which I was given free my DAF trucks at a show. I've had it almost 10 years and never had a sun problem when wearing it.

Golfers caps are not as hot to wear as baseball caps although ensure it fits properly. Too tight and will give you headache.


----------



## nicholsong

Hi Everyone who sent in the 'cap/hat 'solutions.

Are these not a subterfuge for covering up hair-loss

I think I will do one of the stick-on solutions - so I can still show the girls some hair!

(This message dated 28.08.10, in case any of you meet me in future and think I was lying, by then I will probably wearing a cap - just to keep the sun off, of course!)

Geoff


----------



## Vennwood

nicholsong said:


> Arto 69GL (2003)
> 
> Because the sun visors only move in one axis, I find early/late and winter sun through the side windows to be distracting.
> 
> Has anyone found a good solution?
> 
> One idea I have had is to hang a low (6"?) curtain on the side curtain rail, but attached to the front end of the rail instead of the back where the normal curtain stows when driving.
> 
> Any comments/suggestions welcome.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

N&B offered a blind that fitted on either side window. We have them on our Flair. Maybe they have some up for sale at the Polch gathering in Nov. If you aren't going then maybe you could ask one of the N+B owners that are going. should be a cheapish purchase.

If not at least you could look at them and get an idea.

Another solution might be to look at the B & Q store and assess the short roller blinds they have. I'm sure one would fit on the rail and simply pull to lower and pull again to raise. Something like these

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9382191&fh_view_size=10&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372013}/categories%3C{9372026}/categories%3C{9372113}/specificationsProductType%3droller_blinds/specificationsSpecificProductType%3dplain&fh_refview=lister&ts=1283025742162&isSearch=false

just a thought


----------

